# Textbox ohne Form auslesen



## Fridulin (28. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte gerne eine Textbox auslesen, welche Eingabe der user gemacht hat. Später soll es so laufen, daß die Eingaben in einen Link übergeben werden sollen und dann etwas Berrechnet werden. 
Oder habt ihr noch eine Idee wie ich das einfacher Lösen kann, eventuell Javascript?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im vorraus.
Fridulin


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2006)

Prinzipiell solltest du wissen, dass PHP eine serverseitige Skriptsprache ist. Das heißt, dass die von PHP zu verarbeitende Daten erst einmal vom Client (Browser) zum Server gelangen müssen. Dafür gibt es zwar mehrere Möglichkeiten (per URL-Argumente, Cookies, Post-Methode, etc.), jedoch ist dafür immer eine zusätzliche Anfrage nötig.
JavaScript hingegen ist clientseitig. Dafür ist keine Serveranfrage notwendig und die Skripte können so in Echtzeit arbeiten.

Was ist es also genau, das du realisieren möchtest?


----------



## SuReBuRn (28. März 2006)

Wieso denn ein link? Kannst du $_POST[''] nicht direkt nach dem submit verarbeiten?

Eventuell solltest du die daten in einer tabelle (mysql, type=heap) oder in sessions zwischenspeichern/weitergeben, wenn es denn unbedingt sien muss?


----------



## Fridulin (29. März 2006)

Hi,

doch klar kann ich das direkt nach den Submit verarbeiten, aber das Ergebniss (die Variable) muß dann automatisch in die Form wieder übergeben werden. Nur das kann man so ja nicht Realisieren, deswegen habe ich schon gedacht, einmal mit der Form übergeben und dann per $_GET die Adresszeile auszulesen.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank
Fridulin


----------



## php-kopfkratzer (29. März 2006)

was genau meinst du denn mit *DER FORM*?  Das Formular?

gruß
pk


----------



## Mairhofer (29. März 2006)

Also nach Submit das POST verarbeiten, dann wieder den Post in das Formular schreiben. Wenn ich das so richtig verstehe, wäre es doch einfach so:


```
<?php
IF($_POST['btnSubmit'] && isset($_POST['btnSubmit'])
{
    // Verareiten von Textfeld, Beispiel
   $_POST['textfeld'] = nl2br($_POST['textfeld']);
}
?>

<form action="" method="post" name="foermchen">
<input type="text" name="textfeld" value="<?php echo $_POST['textfeld'];?>">
<input type="submit" name="btnSubmit" value"drück mich">
</form>
```

Gruss


----------

